# Story of a Snail



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes I have a lot of time on my hands and no life. I got bored and put my snail pics together into a little story.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow dude, I never would have thought of doing something like that, pretty cool.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i concur with cucci67


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol!!! That's funny!!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I think someone has to much free time on their hands. LOL

That was funny. I had to show it to my wife.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Haha, that was pretty cool! I'm in love with your snail :-D I want one..


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Ha ha ha ha ha :lol: :lol:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thats one cool snail ya got there! Love the story too!


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I saw a picture of his snails, as soon as I saw them I ordered 5 golden apple snails, lol.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

lol, yes u have 2 much free time but it was funny!!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

That was great  lol whoot whoot 4 the snails!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Very clever.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's another snail tale:
http://www.mvdougherty.com/SNAIL/DINNERTALE.htm


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

lol both stories were cute. I love the first one where hes flexing his muscles and then when hes slipping off lmfao. almost like a cartoon


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

MyraVan said:


> Here's another snail tale:
> http://www.mvdougherty.com/SNAIL/DINNERTALE.htm


 LOL Now that person definatly had to much time on their hands


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

!!

he has a whole site dedicated to his snail!!!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

exactly what type of snail do you have??


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

a golden apple snail


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

how big is that sucker? I'm trying to find a small snail for my 2.5 gallon small community


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

mine are about the size of a kiwi, i have 2


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Now that is something you don't see everyday. LOL I should try something like that.


----------

